# Encounter for pre-op chest x-ray



## darmandahl (Jul 31, 2017)

Can someone help me wrap my head on this please.

Patient is having a chest x-ray to r/o respratory disease before inguinal repair. history CAD, HTN, and s/p CABG.

Results: no respiratory disease but positive cardiomegaly.

So far I got:

 Z01.811 Encounter for preprocedural respiratory examination
 K40.90 Encounter for preprocedural respiratory examination
 Z86.79 Personal history of other diseases of the circulatory system
 I51.7 Cardiomegaly
 71010 Radiologic examination, chest; single view, frontaL

but then I started thinking, can I still say personal history of circulatory with finding of cardiomegaly?  Am I over thinking this?


----------



## rekhaprasad@sbcglobal.net (Aug 10, 2017)

*Pre op chest X-Ray*



darmandahl said:


> Can someone help me wrap my head on this please.
> 
> Patient is having a chest x-ray to r/o respratory disease before inguinal repair. history CAD, HTN, and s/p CABG.
> 
> ...



I think the correct diagnoses are:
PDX - Z01.818
Sec DX- I10( any cardiac related problems)
Third DX will be the reason for the surgery

The provider wants to rule out any respiratory issues before the surgery and ordered a chest X-Ray
Hope this helps


----------

